# MS wildlife pt. 2 anorexic deer



## user3977 (Jan 8, 2009)

well here is a little buck that i got a few shots of from the inlaws. something about it does not look right in the composure. tried to edit it in canon's raw image program.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just a couple of tweaks (I use Capture NX but the same can be done in photoshop by screwing around with masks). 

I highlighted the body of the dear and the head of the deer, and I lightened them up a tad, gave just them a bit more saturation and contrast... which gives kind of a "halo" effect around the deer's body... not much but it helps.

Then I used Unsharp Mask on just the body & head of the deer and nothing else.

EDITED: After looking at it I decided to crop it so the animal wasn't centered... I find that if you crop it the way I did it give the animal movement without it moving... the eye can see where it was planning to go, and you can imagine it slowly walking forward...

Spent less than 2 minutes on it. What do you think? Is it better? If so, why? If not, why?


----------



## stsinner (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a very sad sight..


----------



## user3977 (Jan 8, 2009)

i like that the deer stands out better. i really need to learn more of the ps work on my pictures. and yes from you experts, i know it should be done when you take the picture but im slowly getting there to


----------



## Artograph (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww....poor wee thing.

:O(


----------

